# Hoppers & Dancers PT2



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Post your hoppers and dancers built in 2007!

Heres a couple that i have built.. these 3 i built for someone... and the grey caddy was painted the blue.. their just lil vids i made real quick for him, half battery power so i wouldnt mess them up and have to redo them 

64 Impala:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/788162719668097...idimakeyascream

63 Impala:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/400368059668030...idimakeyascream

Limo Dancer:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/145811774659050...idimakeyascream

Caddy:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/115378881652908...idimakeyascream

Van: (the front wasnt workin, i broke the strings, lol)
http://www.zippyvideos.com/855651384651751...idimakeyascream

Them are the ones ive built so far this year.. all 1:64 scale, lol... hopefully ill have a full size 1/24 dancer or hopper comin


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

NICE! 

That limo dancer is crazy. :0


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

dope! i've got somethings in the works right now too! Thanks to your help!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i LOVE that van hopper!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Feb 22 2007, 10:44 PM~7331900
> *i LOVE that van hopper!!!!
> *


its actually a dancer, but my front string was broke, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 09:50 PM~7331374
> *dope! i've got somethings in the works right now too! Thanks to your help!
> *


 :0 what u workin on, 1/64th scale :dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

workin on both, waiting on them motors and still tryna find switches


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 22 2007, 10:55 PM~7332003
> *workin on both, waiting on them motors and still tryna find switches
> *


just use push buttons for now.. their easier to use (beginners tool)


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm thinkin that's what i'll end up doing .


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

is there any way you can show me the process to making a 1:64 scale car dance or is that top secret? thanks


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I NEED TO PUT SUM OF MINE UP


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

Does a "Rebuild" count? :biggrin: 

I finished it in 2007


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1988 S10_@Feb 23 2007, 09:42 AM~7334439
> *is there any way you can show me the process to making a 1:64 scale car dance or is that top secret? thanks
> *


if u understand a SINGLE motor than makin a dancer isnt hard


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

thats the thing... im new to this whole bit and i have searched this site to try and understand it but i dont!? were do you find a motor small enough for a 1:64? how manyu need to be in it? any help would be appreciated


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i just made me a locked up front hopper 63 impala last night i post pics later


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I MADE A HOPPER OUT OF MY OLD MONTE CARLO. ONLY WISH I HAD THE RIGHT MOTOR FOR IT :biggrin: . DAMN YOU LINDBERG FOR HAVING THE SAME MOTORS IN YOUR DANCERS :angry:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Feb 24 2007, 07:11 PM~7344299
> *
> *



is that a bump on those 2 threads or are u just being a post whore lol?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i got a elco rc hopper im workin on right now, 1/25 scale, just gotta finish a lil here and there than play with it a lil, than ill have a vid up


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

RC?? that's awesome...i'm not even close to mastering the wired! lol :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Feb 25 2007, 08:52 PM~7350341
> *RC?? that's awesome...i'm not even close to mastering the wired! lol :biggrin:
> *


lol, ull get ahang of it.. this ones just a simple 1 motor, 1 switch hopper, i got it setup for 2, cuz eventually ill make the back raise, just not in the mood on squeezin it all into the elco, prolly do that on another...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ok, ran into a problem, j would prolly be the one to answer.. remember this is rc im workin on.. but n e ways, i got 3 AA batts in the elco powering the motor and all the other shit, but when i hooked the string up to the u bar, there not enough juice to pull it, but unhooked its got a shit load of juice.. what can i do or what is wrong? all weights in the back btw, nothin up front


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Thing is...you can't just hook up any high powered motor to any toy RC cars PCB. The motor might spin fast without load but when it has to do pull the string with speed and most of all torque things are different. The transistors on the PCB are usually cheap and only used for the purpose of getting a RC car going.
If you hook up the PCB in a Lindberg hopper it will work since the motor used in those cars are low torque.
I swap my transistors to a particular type of mosfets which allow way more current going thru them.
Welcome to science of RC lowriding models. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2007, 03:14 AM~7353040
> *Thing is...you can't just hook up any high powered motor to any toy RC cars PCB. The motor might spin fast without load but when it has to do pull the string with speed and most of all torque things are different. The transistors on the PCB are usually cheap and only used for the purpose of getting a RC car going.
> If you hook up the PCB in a Lindberg hopper it will work since the motor used in those cars are low torque.
> I swap my transistors to a particular type of mosfets which allow way more current going thru them.
> ...


i was messin with the transistors, but i didnt know which one i would need to change, i got some new ones ive had layin around, and the motors are upgraded, so its the pcb (guess thats the term for the circuti board) i need to do a lil work on... im finally findin info on makin my own, next ill have to get all the parts than do a lil trial and error, cuz i know i wont get it my first try


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres one ive been working on, this is a monte, its drives forward and backwards once i get some more switches, and also hops, this is pics and a short vid of it with the front end not fully done, its all locked up, still got a little bit more work to do and finish it off.. this car is actually smaller than the lincoln ive been that drove and hopped, the lincoln body covers this one up. :cheesy:






































video is still uploadin nothin special really tho


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats another site i can upload a vid on, zippyvideos is givin me a bs problem, sayin somethin bout the wrong type file, when all 30 w/e vids i goton there r the same type of file, and even says mines allowed :angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lemme know if this vid doesnt work, its workin for me, but sometimes dont for others:

http://www.zippyvideos.com/770147442673036...idimakeyascream


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yup its working for me, and nice i wish sometime in the future i will be making hoppin/ dancer cars but for now ill stick to mastering just building models lol. keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 07:03 PM~7406076
> *lemme know if this vid doesnt work, its workin for me, but sometimes dont for others:
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/770147442673036...idimakeyascream
> *


works good...

nice vid..


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

you got skills man.....that is pretty cool....i can't even get the 1/24th to hop let alone anything smaller........awesome work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 08:03 PM~7406076
> *lemme know if this vid doesnt work, its workin for me, but sometimes dont for others:
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/770147442673036...idimakeyascream
> *


damn dude you did a bad ass job on that 1/64 scale hopper :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thanks guy, i put the motor away as much as i could with out seein it, theres just the lil corner that u can see to it, which i painted black so it all blends in pretty well... im waitin on the windows to dry, than ill have all that shit blacked out, and i need some chrome wheels than ill call it done :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

some more pics just for the hell of it, just blacked out the windows and made the drivers and passenger door windows


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

the wheels rnt stayin pink, theyll all be chrome whenever i get new chrome wheels :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Execellent bro!! :thumbsup: I like the way you've setup the rear tranny...really good job!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 5 2007, 09:03 AM~7409559
> *Execellent bro!! :thumbsup: I like the way you've setup the rear tranny...really good job!
> *


thanks... i wanted to make it to where u can barely see it at all... if the paint wouldnt strip off the gears i would have done them in black too.. but i think after some time they would just flake off and be white again


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

anyone else get n e thing done or started on n e thing else :dunno:


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

well.........i have a project i'm workin' on, and i finally got to the point where it's gonna be successful. i wanted to build a hopper that would hop like a hopper should. i tried probably 20 different ways of using motors and this is what i've come up with. for now i'm gonna lock up the rear end to make it look good, and be able to get the momentum it needs as well as counter-balancing, the whole "knot" tech. worked awesome but kept breaking the string and floss i tried to use....so for simplicity i'm gonna just do the front for now. at least untill i get the right motors, if that was in fact the problem from the begining. i dunno.
anyways i have enough room in the interior to mounts the seats the right way and all i needed to do was trim the tranny tunnel and the lower passenger side of the dash. in the pic there is no wiring or anything hooked up cause i'm getting to work on the interior, but it hopps pretty good......not as good as 1ofaknd, but the fact that it works is good enough to start :biggrin: 
i made my own u-bar set-up and used some super-gay wheels(just for testing) so those will be gone sooner than later, but they were the only thing that had holes the right size to accept the u-bar.

i guess the pics aren't the best, but i will keep you posted........any ideas as to what i can do to make it any better?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

try runnin lower volts and put motors in the trunk if their not to big, than u can keep full interior


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

here is one method you can try and keep the interior 
notice the placement of the motors using U-bars front and back.
only problem i found was the voltage required, you need high volts.
for the hopping motor out back, and lower volts. for the HO in front.
or else it spins too high and breaks the strings. but it works.  

I also have this for sale if anyone is interested. its a U BUILD HOPPER.
just like u see it all parts are there. you paint and put together,
with the interior included


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 6 2007, 11:47 PM~7425272
> *try runnin lower volts and put motors in the trunk if their not to big, than u can keep full interior
> *


i did try using smaller motors in the trunk, and it did work really well, i think i may need to cut the power down like you say. but the front's gonna nned juice for hoppin', how would you set it up? if power for everything is coming from the same source, what is needed to knock the power down a couple volts for the rear motors? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 7 2007, 07:00 PM~7431216
> *i did try using smaller motors in the trunk, and it did work really well, i think i may need to cut the power down like you say. but the front's gonna nned juice for hoppin', how would you set it up? if power for everything is coming from the same source, what is needed to knock the power down a couple volts for the rear motors? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


try lowering ur volts down a lil, how much u running right now? throw a lil weight in the back, fishing line weights are the easiest weight method, is ur u bar gettin stuck and the string just rippin off of it... is ur string rippin in the center, make sure ur knots are nice and tight, add a little super glue on them, add some eyelets in ur holes under the u bar and under the motor so the string slides freely and smoothly and not rubbin on say a sharp edge


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

*is ur u bar gettin stuck and the string just rippin off of it... is ur string rippin in the center, make sure ur knots are nice and tight, add a little super glue on them, add some eyelets in ur holes under the u bar and under the motor so the string slides freely and smoothly and not rubbin on say a sharp edge *


the u-bar is sliding freely...and the string i've used is the same as the hopping hydros kits, then i tried some other generic string, after that i tried just using fishing line.....keep in mind it's the rear not the front that was giving me all the problem, it seemed as though the string would knot up and lock the rear like it should, but even with weight in the rear wouldn't let it down, then you hit the switch a couple times to loosen it up and it would come back down....doing this too many times in turn broke the string right at the motor gear. i did try gluing the string to the u-bar and that helped steady the string from moving side to side.

where do you put the "eyelets"? i never even heard of doing that....i saw it on the "hotwheels hopper" by jevries, but where would you mount them?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 7 2007, 09:44 PM~7432615
> *is ur u bar gettin stuck and the string just rippin off of it... is ur string rippin in the center, make sure ur knots are nice and tight, add a little super glue on them, add some eyelets in ur holes under the u bar and under the motor so the string slides freely and smoothly and not rubbin on say a sharp edge
> the u-bar is sliding freely...and the string i've used is the same as the hopping hydros kits, then i tried some other generic string, after that i tried just using fishing line.....keep in mind it's the rear not the front that was giving me all the problem, it seemed as though the string would knot up and lock the rear like it should, but even with weight in the rear wouldn't let it down, then you hit the switch a couple times to loosen it up and it would come back down....doing this too many times in turn broke the string right at the motor gear. i did try gluing the string to the u-bar and that helped steady the string from moving side to side.
> 
> ...


u but them in the holes that u made for ur string to go throguh, if u got a cam post a pic of the bottom and the top view of the back with the string and shit all hooked up how u got it


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

*i get it now!!!!*

i used the eyelets....all i was doing before was running the string from the top of the u-bar to a piece that made more angle for the sting(if that makes sense) onto the motor, basically not pulling the u-bar straight down through and eyelet, sorta on an angle......the rear locks up awesome, and drops even better, the front is still tricky, i have an eyelet just like the rear, but the motor i'm using has no "electric-brake" so even when the power from the switch is taken away, the motor makes at least 2 more revolutions........thus braking the string, and it doesn't hop. i guess it's not fast enough?

so far so good. i will keep messing with the motors, i may ahve to order the right kind of hopper motor for the front though, but the back........sweet.

i will post pics of progress 2moro.

THANK YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR HELP!!!!!!!!! I REALLY APPRECIATE IT! :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I used 2 HO motors in the trunk for the dance action and to pose the model, one HO up front to lift and lock the front and one 130 speed motor to hop the front. I used small switch to switch from hopping to lifting the front...saves two wires running to the car. I use 6V on this system no need to cut down on the small HO motors lines will almost never snap. If you want to drop down some of the current you can use a 1 or 2K pot meter in between the wires that run to the HO motors.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres another i started the other night, last night maybe, cant remember, lol... this will have full interior, motor and everything but doin the front u bar and wiring is all done :cheesy: hopefully ill finish by the end of the weekend..


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

thats cool I have the same one but mine did not come with a motor 










video


http://www.zippyvideos.com/387908200607391...tledancers_006/


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Mar 8 2007, 05:52 PM~7438536
> *thats cool I have the same one but mine did not come with a motor
> 
> 
> ...


neither did mine, i had to redo the back end of it for the motor to fit, than i added springs to the back "cylinders" still gotta fab up some trailing arms, than finish the rest


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and did u use the suspension that came on it and just redid it a lil or made ur own?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

I have both motors glued to the back under the trunk.
one lifts and the other hops.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

same suspension, just had to make room for the ubar.
for the back I used the rear end and glued a swing arm to it
so it can lift up.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

o i see


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

theres just 1 reason y i havent bought n e of these older bomb style cars, and thats cuz i dont really think they should be ahopper dancer w/e just a car, that simply raises the front and dumps the back or opposite... but now that they dont sell n e 1/64th lowrider around me that i can find n e more, but these i had to get it


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

i did have a 63 imp 1/25 but i fryed the motors from runnin it so much. it was a front n bak hopper


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 8 2007, 07:30 PM~7439115
> *i did have a 63 imp 1/25 but i fryed the motors from runnin it so much. it was a front n bak hopper
> *


pics :dunno: rebuild it :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Mar 9 2007, 09:03 AM~7443893
> *
> *


you getting your post count up there? just like mitch said lol


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 22 2007, 07:56 PM~7330815
> *Post your hoppers and dancers built in 2007!
> 
> Heres a couple that i have built.. these 3 i built for someone... and the grey caddy was painted the blue.. their just lil vids i made real quick for him, half battery power so i wouldnt mess them up and have to redo them
> ...


tight do u make the hydro setup. and how much or how u make them. coo. tho how much u selln them for????????


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

well, i havent done much more than addin the chrome trailing arm (thinks thats the correct name for them) heres a few more pics of the back setup


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 10 2007, 07:44 PM~7452323
> *well, i havent done much more than addin the chrome trailing arm (thinks thats the correct name for them) heres a few more pics of the back setup
> 
> 
> ...


dos it rise and lower from the bak and how high does it hop.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 08:49 PM~7452346
> *dos it rise and lower from the bak and how high does it hop.
> *


no, this one is just a single motor, the back stays locked up like that, and its got full interior, itll hit back bumper hopefully  actually it will :biggrin: 1/64 scale


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 10 2007, 10:47 PM~7453152
> *no, this one is just a single motor, the back stays locked up like that, and its got full interior, itll hit back bumper hopefully  actually it will :biggrin: 1/64 scale
> *


OH U KNOE HOW TO DO SUMTIN LIKE THIS


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 11 2007, 12:43 AM~7453429
> *OH U KNOE HOW TO DO SUMTIN LIKE THIS
> 
> 
> ...


yea, that looks like just a single motor front hopper


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

how u build the bak. and how u make it hop from the front. in other words how u build it. lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 11 2007, 01:55 AM~7453685
> *how u build the bak. and how u make it hop from the front. in other words how u build it. lol
> *


make ur chasis, back suspension, front u bar, motor, string, wire from motor to switch to battery


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 11 2007, 09:52 AM~7454704
> *make ur chasis, back suspension, front u bar, motor, string, wire from motor to switch to battery
> *


ha pretty complicated


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

I redid the impala hopper i had and i got rid of the gay designer lookin shit on the roof of it and the impala emblems all around and also the word donk off the back window, so now i consider it a caprice :biggrin: This is now a dancer, im editing the video than ill upload it than put it up on here either tonight or tomorrow... 

Before:









After: (lil dusty but u still got some pics to look at :biggrin: )


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Video:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/515444328675535...idimakeyascream


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

CLEAN! What kinda motors did you use?

I did a 1/64 impala a few years ago - but it was hella slow with 4 motors.


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

these are 1/64 right? how the hell? thats some cool work man, i kept trying and trying.....and trying..........finally i moved onto another project, for now i'll just be mad that i couldn't do it  

nice work though man........pretty cool.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Mar 12 2007, 11:40 AM~7461322
> *CLEAN! What kinda motors did you use?
> 
> I did a 1/64 impala a few years ago - but it was hella slow with 4 motors.
> *


marbochi motors


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 12 2007, 02:07 PM~7462294
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> these are 1/64 right? how the hell? thats some cool work man, i kept trying and trying.....and trying..........finally i moved onto another project, for now i'll just be mad that i couldn't do it
> ...


dont give up on it, keep tryin :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

yo tyler i gotta new topic in here...


buildoff #1 for the year...

ima do 3 this year...
and i already had to fix my hopper...i used a camera battery and spun the motor fast enough that it pulled the line out..so i fixed it and its gettin a lift in the rear...:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 05:28 PM~7463655
> *yo tyler i gotta new topic in here...
> buildoff #1 for the year...
> 
> ...


:0 get some pics when u add that rear, i used a camera battery awhile back and it did that shit like every time, lol


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i just used a couple of the lil tabs off a tree that has the parts number on em,so it aint an extreme lift but its a lil taller,and i aint usin no weights,aimin for tailgate action..but ima have to hook it up to the switchbox my brother gave me so i can supply plenty of power..:biggrin:

just 6 aa batteries....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 05:38 PM~7463737
> *i just used a couple of the lil tabs off a tree that has the parts number on em,so it aint an extreme lift but its a lil taller,and i aint usin no weights,aimin for tailgate action..but ima have to hook it up to the switchbox my brother gave me so i can supply plenty of power..:biggrin:
> 
> just 6 aa batteries....
> *


u gonna get a vid up :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 05:14 PM~7463964
> *u gonna get a vid up :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


i can try for vid but i will be able to get a pic or 2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

1:64 Old School Hopper:
http://www.zippyvideos.com/441580767675887...idimakeyascream


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 06:21 PM~7464005
> *i can try for vid but i will be able to get a pic or 2
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 05:22 PM~7464017
> *:thumbsup:
> *


had camera for over a year and im still learnin all the features....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 06:33 PM~7464080
> *had camera for over a year and im still learnin all the features....
> *



u think they toss the owners manual n there for the hell of it, lol :dunno:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 06:02 PM~7464336
> *u think they toss the owners manual n there for the hell of it, lol :dunno:
> *


read it,can get video,but not sound at same time...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 07:23 PM~7464535
> *read it,can get video,but not sound at same time...
> *


u dont need sound, i take the suond out of mine and add music, i edit mine on windows movie maker


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 06:27 PM~7464564
> *u dont need sound, i take the suond out of mine and add music, i edit mine on windows movie maker
> *


<<<<not that computer smart....hate to admit it but at least i can type most the time...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 07:43 PM~7464688
> *<<<<not that computer smart....hate to admit it but at least i can type most the time...
> *


 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 04:21 PM~7464010
> *1:64 Old School Hopper:
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/441580767675887...idimakeyascream
> *



lol sounds kinda like john browns geay ass


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 12 2007, 07:47 PM~7464718
> *lol sounds kinda like john browns geay ass
> *


 :0 papoose is tight, download the alphabetical slaugther song by him :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 06:46 PM~7464709
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 08:39 PM~7465193
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i need to get a better way to connect a battery..that and a way to hold that line in,i had to upgrade the line since it was too short, with the lift 4 hits and the line pulled out so i went bigger and longer,but it needs more power now to hop..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 12 2007, 11:50 PM~7466990
> *ok i need to get a better way to connect a battery..that and a way to hold that line in,i had to upgrade the line since it was too short, with the lift 4 hits and the line pulled out so i went bigger and longer,but it needs more power now to hop..
> *


wrap ur line around the lil piece that slides on the post of the motor, like the way it goes in, than wrap over than go through it again, get what im sayin... if its doin it that much than ur runnin to many volts id say, i never have that problem unless i break one on a dancer or somethin, than ill up the volts and break them all, cuz i hate takin the car apart to fix just 1 string, lol..


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 9 2007, 01:13 AM~7442444
> *pics :dunno: rebuild it  :biggrin:
> *


its this. all i gotta do is get two new motors n a better power source to get it workin again. lol. but i bet u already knew that


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 15 2007, 03:09 PM~7485082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda setup u runnin with the engine still in it, u runnin the spider leg setup :dunno: and u need white walls on that and that would be sweet lookin


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

no thats the entire model. the way i had it wus jus the body on a hoppin hydro chassis with two motors for front n bak. n it had some pegasus wheels


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

it worked pretty good n it wus my first hopper


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ahh


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

hey this is my first ever hopper, its 1:64 scale just got the motor and everything to work good, the outer part of the car needs alot of work the back tires aint set right but hey who cares right now i am happy i got past the hard part, in these 2 vids i just made it flip with lots of power and then the second one i made it stand on the tailgate, it can hop i will make a vid on that later, i still need to get a a switch or a button for this i was just touchin a wire to the batter as you can see, in there i have balck tape on my hand holding some paper towel in there cause i had to cut up a buick riviera;s chassi to fit the regal(cause the regal came with a metal one and was to heavy) but for now i got 2 vids for you to watch (very short just testing it out to see how it worked)
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2225.flv
and..
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2224.flv
tell me what you think so far and A thanks goes out to Hoppinmad and Didimakeyascream for answering all my pms about how this all works and thanks for all the help guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

id lower ur volts a lil so its more like hoppin a car, u can hear it just rippin at the u bar and throwin it up..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint sayin what the truck i got sounds like,nothin bad,but i was nearly tempted to upsize that motor...

im thinkin ima have to build a model with a motor hidden,to pull some sudden 3s..just to scare ppl,i have the chassis with the 3 wheel t's in it,but ima add it to a full model,(motor and interior)


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

you can see what i was talkin bout for the lift in the back

















this is right after i spun the line off again.....
i propped it up to show how much more up it goes.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i made it to be a street hopper, nothin to radical.. hook ur string up alot nicer and itll quit poppin off.. or the gear might be to stretched out, so cut a lil piece of a tree from one of ur model kits and put a lil hole in it..


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

well i just wanted to post this up to show you guys nothing it glued on yet just taped so you do see some tape i didnt raise the back up yet cause i wanna make the back 3 wheel so it will be 3 switches 3 motors and i used to rolls of scotch tape for the back tires just for a test.REMEMBER THIS IS A TEST LOL TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. its a 64 impala chassis and the front setup works really good and ive been taking pics as i go along so i might make a "How To" just for the people out there that wanna build a hopper, this is a 1:24 scale 64 imapala chassis nothing special.
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2256.flv tell me if this works.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

o yeah i wanted it like this i didnt want it to be all crazy and like hit back bumper all fasst and shit but i like it at the speed it is. i am just learning all this stuff so i get better as i go along.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 01:24 PM~7515294
> *i made it to be a street hopper, nothin to radical.. hook ur string up alot nicer and itll quit poppin off.. or the gear might be to stretched out, so cut a lil piece of a tree from one of ur model kits and put a lil hole in it..
> *


thats in the works,along with a better way to hook to power.. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 20 2007, 03:48 PM~7515895
> *well i just wanted to post this up to show you guys nothing it glued on yet just taped so you do see some tape i didnt raise the back up yet cause i wanna make the back 3 wheel so it will be 3 switches 3 motors  and i used to rolls of scotch tape for the back tires just for a test.REMEMBER THIS IS A TEST LOL TELL ME WHAT YOU GUYS THINK. its a 64 impala chassis and the front setup works really good and ive been taking pics as i go along so i might make a "How To" just for the people out there that wanna build a hopper, this is a 1:24 scale 64 imapala chassis nothing special.
> http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2256.flv tell me if this works.
> *


good start, for weights get some of them fishin line weights u can get them at walmart, dont get the lil round ones, get the cylinder one that come to a point at the top, i cant remember the weight, but ull need like 3 or 4 in that back


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a hopper im workin on, with full interior, this is my old gn from way back that has like 4 or 5 diffrent coats of paint on it, it was pretty much a test paint body, ill get around to stripping it some day (than makin it a regal) but until than itll be a hopper... back will be locked up a lil higher than that, i dont wanna go to crazy just somethin u see someone pull up at a picnic and just hop, a daily driver hopper  ill prolly do a tan interior maybe red..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 04:11 PM~7516427
> *heres a hopper im workin on, with full interior, this is my old gn from way back that has like 4 or 5 diffrent coats of paint on it, it was pretty  much a test paint body, ill get around to stripping it some day (than makin it a regal) but until than itll be a hopper... back will be locked up a lil higher than that, i dont wanna go to crazy just somethin u see someone pull  up at a picnic and just hop, a daily driver hopper  ill prolly do a tan interior maybe red..
> 
> 
> ...


ty i would go a lil higher on rear lockup..

theres some rides out there that are dailys that have some nice lockup..

just wait till blue is done,it WILL lay out and have a street radical lockup..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2007, 05:40 PM~7516574
> *ty i would go a lil higher on rear lockup..
> 
> theres some rides out there that are dailys that have some nice lockup..
> ...


itll be higher than that, prolly about double what it is now..


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

yo didimakeyascream, i have alot of fishing weights and that but i lost my fishing box lol i have to look for it to swap out the ratchet sockets for fishing weights lol and is that gn 1:24 scale?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 21 2007, 11:21 AM~7521767
> *yo didimakeyascream, i have alot of fishing weights and that but i lost my fishing box lol i have to look for it to swap out the ratchet sockets for fishing weights lol and is that gn 1:24 scale?
> *


yea i think thats the scale


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

hey didi what you think about this so far.a little better i think. i found my fishing box with a ton of weights in it lol well tell me what you guys think so far.
http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2262.flv
tell me if this vid works.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a quick shitty vid of the grand national hopper with no weights in the back, i just got it put together and thought id throw a vid out for you guys 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/885199795679371...idimakeyascream


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 21 2007, 08:10 PM~7525309
> *hey didi what you think about this so far.a little better i think.  i found my fishing box with a ton of weights in it lol  well tell me what you guys think so far.
> http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p149/cu...nt=000_2262.flv
> tell me if this vid works.
> *


looks good, i would just make ur u bar up front a lil shorter, it looks like its locked up when it isnt


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 07:10 PM~7525316
> *heres a quick shitty vid of the grand national hopper with no weights in the back, i just got it put together and thought id throw a vid out for you guys
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/885199795679371...idimakeyascream
> *



Looks good homie! Weights are def doing the trick of a nice realistic hop!  
What didimakeyascream is saying is right you should make the front U-bar a bit lower.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 08:52 PM~7525669
> *Looks good homie! Weights are def doing the trick of a nice realistic hop!
> What didimakeyascream is saying is right you should make the front U-bar a bit lower.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

hes like yes! J approved of what i said about something relating to hoppers :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

I will soon post pics of my RC 1/12 '64 Chevy Impala. I will work on it in phases...phase one is nearly completed and it looks pretty darn good if I say so myself...hopefully it will also work as intended. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 21 2007, 08:58 PM~7525721
> *hes like yes! J approved of what i said about something relating to hoppers :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: not the first time i dont believe


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 08:58 PM~7525726
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I will soon post pics of my RC 1/12 '64 Chevy Impala. I will work on it in phases...phase one is nearly completed and it looks pretty darn good if I say so myself...hopefully it will also work as intended. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 cant wait to see this one, there actually havent been one put out by u in a few months, uve just been caught up in traveling and workin on them so u can put out another top notch build :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 07:10 PM~7525316
> *heres a quick shitty vid of the grand national hopper with no weights in the back, i just got it put together and thought id throw a vid out for you guys
> 
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/885199795679371...idimakeyascream
> *


not bad ty,just a LIL more juice and it would be very realistic,since unless you gas hoppin you aint gonna hit the bumper every day in a daily,


or like me and run 2 pistons to the front...... :biggrin:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

hey jevries hows the real deal 64. havent heard anything bout it n a while


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 21 2007, 09:02 PM~7525776
> *not bad ty,just a LIL more juice and it would be very realistic,since unless you gas hoppin you aint gonna hit the bumper every day in a daily,
> or like me and run 2 pistons to the front...... :biggrin:
> *


theres no weights in the back yet, and i still gotta throw some realistic cylinders in the back, my girl put all my shit up and i cant find them..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 65lorider_@Mar 21 2007, 09:03 PM~7525780
> *hey jevries hows the real deal 64. havent heard anything bout it n a while
> *


sittin sideways :dunno:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 09:59 PM~7525728
> *:uh:  not the first time i dont believe
> *


dont take offense man it was a joke hell i just got past making a single motor work :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:00 PM~7525747
> *:0  cant wait to see this one, there actually havent been one put out by u in a few months, uve just been caught up in traveling and workin on them so u can put out another top notch build  :cheesy:
> *



For a while it didn't feel like fun anymore, building stuff...I was laying too much pressure on it. But staying over here in Asia I have all the time, nice weather, shit loads of parts avialable...it's actually incredible so many super cool parts you can get over here at, in comparisson to were I live, extreme low prices.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Mar 21 2007, 09:05 PM~7525808
> *dont take offense man it was a joke hell i just got past making a single motor work :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:04 PM~7525799
> *sittin sideways :dunno:
> *


Def too much pressure on that one...I could have finished that one at least a year ago...pretty stupid of me if I say so myself... :biggrin:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

damn everybodys in this topic8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: radicalplastic09, didimakeyascream, jevries, 65lorider, PHXKSTM, compita, midcanadalowriders, vengence


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 09:06 PM~7525816
> *For a while it didn't feel like fun anymore, building stuff...I was laying too much pressure on it. But staying over here in Asia I have all the time, nice weather, shit loads of parts avialable...it's actually incredible so many super cool parts you can get over here at, in comparisson to were I live, extreme low prices.
> *


cheap parts, havent heard of that in awhile, seems like everything here in the US has gone up.. u should stock up on a bunch of parts than sell them for a lil profit but givin us a deal :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 09:08 PM~7525826
> *Def too  much pressure on that one...I could have finished that one at least a year ago...pretty stupid of me if I say so myself... :biggrin:
> *


could have but now u havent so dont rush it and make it not look as good as it is already


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:08 PM~7525829
> *cheap parts, havent heard of that in awhile, seems like everything here in the US has gone up.. u should stock up on a bunch of parts than sell them for a lil profit but givin us a deal :biggrin:
> *



Most parts I find and buy over here are toy RC related mixed with pro aftermarket parts. Since I really like to work with cheap toy RC parts (challenging stuff) this is pretty much heaven for me..
I will def buy me a shitload of stuff when I go back and try to get my hooks up there so they every once in a while they can supply me with some stuff.
Some really cool, electronic, RC parts are hard to trace where they come from otherwise I would go directly to the source.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 09:12 PM~7525871
> *Most parts I find and buy over here are toy RC related mixed with pro aftermarket parts. Since I really like to work with cheap toy RC parts (challenging stuff) this is pretty much heaven for me..
> I will def buy me a shitload of stuff when I go back and try to get my hooks up there so they every once in a while they can supply me with some stuff.
> Some really cool, electronic, RC parts are hard to trace where they come from otherwise I would go directly to the source.
> *


  i wish i could travel to diffrent countries


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:14 PM~7525885
> * i wish i could travel to diffrent countries
> *



It's really cool to go to different places and check them out. It's very helpfull for your creativity as well. I encourage everyone to someday go out and see something of the world besides your own country...it will be an eye opener for sure.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 09:16 PM~7525920
> *It's really cool to go to different places and check them out. It's very helpfull for your creativity as well. I encourage everyone to someday go out and see something of the world besides your own country...it will be an eye opener for sure.
> *


well hopefully i will get out of this country besides canada, lol.. i wanna go to where the water sparkles, i dont remember where but i know theres something in the water that makes it lite up and look like its glitter at night


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:18 PM~7525939
> *well hopefully i will get out of this country besides canada, lol.. i wanna go to where the water sparkles, i dont remember where but i know theres something in the water that makes it lite up and look like its glitter at night
> *


MARANO BEACH.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:19 PM~7525956
> *MARANO BEACH.
> *


is that us or another country :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sounds like Mexico...?? There are other places as well with these fosfor lit creatures.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:21 PM~7525973
> *is that us or another country :dunno:
> *


US.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 21 2007, 09:21 PM~7525984
> *Sounds like Mexico...?? There are other places as well with these fosfor lit creatures.
> *


i just wanna see it in person, i seen it on tv awhile ago and i thought it was in like jamaica or soemthin


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:22 PM~7525997
> *US.
> *


the website is a diffrent language :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 21 2007, 08:24 PM~7526020
> *the website is a diffrent language :dunno:
> *


THEY DO THAT TO PEOPLE WHO ARE POST WHORE'S. :biggrin: TO TEACH THEM A LESSON.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 09:25 PM~7526028
> *THEY DO THAT TO PEOPLE WHO ARE POST WHORE'S. :biggrin: TO TEACH THEM A LESSON.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

WHASSUP JEVRIES..

INDEED HE BUILDS SOME OF THE TOP RIDES OUT THERE,SCALE SIZE THOUGH..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin: *SNEAK PEAK* :biggrin: 

this is what ive been workin on for a little while now, just finished up on the controller itself... as u can see this is an rc, which is all working right now but i just need to do a little adjustments to the circuit board than itll be ready to go.... the shit u see in the car is the batteries so dont get to excited about seein the setup cuz u wont :biggrin: i had to take the time and figure all this out just like Jevries did so like he did ill hide it also  this one will just be a single motor/switch hopper.. pretty much just a test build, but now i know i got it all figured out, so next will be a driving hopper forward/backwards etc... 

The first couple pics are how the car is charged...



















The last couple pics are of the controler and the car...



















and finally under the body to show what sits on the charger


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

GOD DAMN DIDI THAT LOOKS BAD ASS. I LIKE THE CHARGER ON IT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 14 2007, 12:46 PM~7689206
> *GOD DAMN DIDI THAT LOOKS BAD ASS.  I LIKE THE CHARGER ON IT
> *


thanks bro


----------



## my64imp (Nov 24, 2005)

heres 2 vids of my first hopper build the first vid is a single motor and the 2nd vid is a update with a 2 motor for front and back. lmk any advice?
http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m87/my6...nt=MVI_4647.flv

heres the second vid
http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m87/my6...nt=MVI_4870.flv
:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 14 2007, 01:51 AM~7688402
> *:biggrin: SNEAK PEAK  :biggrin:
> 
> this is what ive been workin on for a little while now, just finished up on the controller itself... as u can see this is an rc, which is all working right now but i just need to do a little adjustments to the circuit board than itll be ready to go.... the shit u see in the car is the batteries so dont get to excited about seein the setup cuz u wont  :biggrin:  i had to take the time and figure all this out just like Jevries did so like he did ill hide it also   this one will just be a single motor/switch hopper.. pretty much just a test build, but now i know i got it all figured out, so next will be a driving hopper forward/backwards etc...
> ...



Looks good bro! Very good of you you did some research on your own.
To make the car hop you need to swap the pushbutton with a DPTD switch. The car wil never hop with a motor spinning in one direction only in combination with the 2.4V. Were there 2 batteries in the RC toy you used for this one? If not you need to tweak your charger as well.
Keep it up!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 15 2007, 10:23 PM~7698271
> *Looks good bro! Very good of you you did some research on your own.
> To make the car hop you need to swap the pushbutton with a DPTD switch. The car wil never hop with a motor spinning in one direction only in combination with the 2.4V. Were there 2 batteries in the RC toy you used for this one? If not you need to tweak your charger as well.
> Keep it up!
> *


:thumbsup: i was needin to order the toggles n e ways.. chargers been tweaked already


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a micro hopper... micro machine it needs alittle more tweakin around like the wires.. the wires i used are to stiff and dont let it hop really, ill mess with it some other time cuz this was a bitch to make cuz the size of it... smallest hopper i havent seen one this small yet so i think this would be the smallest... what other wires are more flexible that i could use that are light and not as stiff as these ones... the vid gets blurry kinda hard cuz how small it is, but u can see a very little hopping act, like i said the wires keep it from hopping more 










http://www.zippyvideos.com/983367508694770...idimakeyascream


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

sorry, the page you are trying to view is not here


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

try again


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

doesnt play


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 30 2007, 10:12 PM~7806884
> *doesnt play
> *


plays fine for me, you have to let it buffer.. itll take a couple seconds or minutes depending on your connection


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

it plays real fast but goes to a blackscreen and the music is stillplayin


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea me 2. i tried so hard to get it to stop but it kept on goin


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 30 2007, 08:32 PM~7807077
> *yea me 2. i tried so hard to get it to stop but it kept on goin
> *


haha, i guess you heard the song


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 30 2007, 10:42 PM~7807167
> *haha, i guess you heard the song
> *


 :0 lol

i guess wait until later and try again, it plays fine for me everytime i bring the link up


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Apr 30 2007, 07:42 PM~7807167
> *haha, i guess you heard the song
> *


 yea i heard it. it barely worked with my computer speed, the vid is slow as hell. then it does what it did last night. it aint my fault cuz i tried to get away but somethin follows me.but until then ill be postin up right here, on lay it low


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

just red X in corner of video ,,,,dont work


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ill reupload it somewhere else later today..


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 11:10 AM~7818285
> *ill reupload it somewhere else later today..
> *


no now!.... :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HOW DO I POST THE VIDEOS HERE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

try this one:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 05:37 PM~7821412
> *try this one:
> 
> *


lol when your hopping the front it looks like the wires make it pancake :biggrin: suggestionin vise some holes like a little bit above the bumper so the wires dont touch the ground. please take this constructively  i'd say its theworlds smallest hopper though.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 2 2007, 07:37 PM~7821751
> *lol when your hopping the front it looks like the wires make it pancake  :biggrin: suggestionin vise some holes like a little bit above the bumper so the wires dont touch the ground. please take this constructively  i'd say its theworlds smallest hopper though.
> *


its the wires.. .the wires are to stiff, im going to redo the wires with 32 guage wire thats really flexible so it dont hold it up like that...


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 06:56 PM~7821856
> *its the wires.. .the wires are to stiff, im going to redo the wires with 32 guage wire thats really flexible so  it dont hold it up like that...
> *


what kind of motors did you use i dont think you can use the same ones as people use for the hot wheels hoppers can you?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 2 2007, 11:43 PM~7823683
> *what kind of motors did you use i dont think you can use the same ones as people use for the hot wheels hoppers can you?
> *


nope, the motor i used is the size of the motor i put in the 1/64th scale cars sideways... the lenght is the size of the other motors width


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 2 2007, 03:37 PM~7821412
> *try this one:
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 3 2007, 02:40 PM~7827445
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


:dunno: not workin for you either :uh:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 3 2007, 02:02 PM~7828379
> *:dunno: not workin for you either  :uh:
> *


NO IT WORKS


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it just sucks


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 02:47 PM~7828627
> *it just sucks
> *


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 05:47 PM~7828627
> *it just sucks
> *


sucks so much u cant even make a full scale model work :uh: 
now when u can pull somethin off that worth showin than come and call my shit out.. until than id say keep ur mouth shut  and when its fully done ull be kissin ass sayin damn it looks nice, blah blah blah... go work on your off the chain models :uh: :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well tyler its definitely different,

and it is tiny,good job,just keep at it..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 06:47 PM~7828991
> *well tyler its definitely different,
> 
> and it is tiny,good job,just keep at it..
> *


Personal Message
88mcls hi, Today, 06:36 PM 

hi how are you 

:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 3 2007, 04:02 PM~7829077
> *Personal Message
> 88mcls hi, Today, 06:36 PM
> 
> ...


i got same message so i just replied with a good answer..... :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 04:06 PM~7829098
> *i got same message so i just replied with a good answer..... :biggrin:
> *


LOLOLOLOLOL hahahahaahah i got same one


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea i was sayin hi to everyone lol


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 04:23 PM~7829168
> *yea i was sayin hi to everyone lol
> *


i pmed everyone so tha MINISUCKS inc. wouldnt say any thing that might make me mad. as for didi, well, ui said it sucks cuz that is what pigeon meant, so i was clarifying it for you. i alwayz get pointed out in a bad way for being helpful. as for every body else on here; notice that in my off the chain models topic, off the chain is in quotation marks, meaning i was being sarcastic. yall take shit oo seriously


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 3 2007, 06:27 PM~7829187
> *i pmed everyone so tha MINISUCKS inc. wouldnt say any thing that might make me mad. as for didi, well, ui said it sucks cuz that is what pigeon meant, so i was clarifying it for you. i alwayz get pointed out in a bad way for being helpful. as for every body else on here; notice that in my off the chain models topic, off the chain is in quotation marks, meaning i was being sarcastic. yall take shit oo seriously
> *


YOUR THE DUMB FUCKER THAT TAKES SHIT TO THE ASS ! WHAT ARE YOU LIKE 12 ! YOU TRY TO ACT HARD OR FUNNY BUT YOU DON'T !

WE FUCK WITH YOU TO GET YOU IN A BAD MOOD SO WE CAN SEE YOU TYPE DRITY WORD THAT YOU CAN'T SAY IN FRONT OF YOUR FOLKS ! 


DID GET STUPID THINKING YOUR TOUGH YOUNGBLOOD ! IF YOU CANT TAKE A JOKE CRYBABY GET THE HELL ON THE BLUES CLUES WEB SITE OR NOGGIN ! CAUSE I AM ONLY GOING TO GET WORST WHEN IT COMES TO GIVE YOU A HARD TIME ! YOU TOUGHT IT WAS MAKEING YOU MAD BEFORE YOU JUST OPENED THE DOOR TO FLOOD OF FUN ! DICKSMACK !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

take a look in random shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

hi
[ Forward PM | Reply ]
Personal Message
this is the pm i got today from 88mcl !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

is that so, DICKSMACK


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HMMMM LISTEN HERE YA LIL DICK LICK.....

BEFORE YOU EVEN THINK OF CLOWNIN ON SOMEONES SHIT BUILD YOUR OWN FIRST..TILL THEN SHUT YA FUCKEN MOUTH...OR STICK THAT COCK BACK IN IT..

DIDI KNOWS IF I HAVE A NEGATIVE THING TO SAY ABOUT A BUILD ILL SAY IT,BUT SO FAR HES THE ONLY ONE I SEEN IN HERE MAKIN THE SMALLEST HOPPERS AND I HAVE ONE AT MY HOUSE TO PROVE IT...

SO LISTEN HERE DICKSMACK BEFORE YOU GET YA SUPERMAN UNDERROOS ALL IN A BUNCH AND TRY N SEEM TOUGH,YOU IN A FORUM WITH PEOPLE THAT AINT AFRAID TO CLOWN...SO SIT DOWN SHUT UP AND WATCH AND LEARN,GOD ONLY KNOWS YOU MIGHT BE SMART ENOUGH TO GO WORK ON A MODEL INSTEAD OF TALKIN SHIT ABOUT FOLKS' BUILDS IN HERE.....


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 3 2007, 12:27 PM~7827019
> *nope, the motor i used is the size of the motor i put in the 1/64th scale cars sideways... the lenght is the size of the other motors width
> *


damn!where'd you get those


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

i seriously did not just see some grown ass dudes bein e-thugs to a twelve year old.thats messed up shit like that can cause serious mental anguish(spellcheck)lol.no seriously kid their some assholes on this site its just that their some hard working model building mofos and they dont like their work knocked so ssssssssshhhhhhhhh! and then all the mean guys shut up and keep building. now do you see how things work. this is coming from someone that has sat back and learned a few things.


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

WRONG ONE....


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

SO I BURNT A JOHNSON ON MY 1:18 HOPPER SO I DROP IN A NEW ONE








THEN IM HOPPING THIS WHOLE MORNING WITH IT ..........THEN THIS HAPPENS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

So a big Johnson works pretty good for hopping a diecast, how much volts is it running on?
That wheel is easily repaired by sliding a bigger sized tube to connect both ends again.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@May 4 2007, 10:52 PM~7838120
> *So a big Johnson works pretty good for hopping a diecast, how much volts is it running on?
> That wheel is easily repaired by sliding a bigger sized tube to connect both ends again.
> *


IM RUNNIN 9.6VOLTS AND THANKS FOR THE REPAIR IDEA


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i know this sounds retarded, but will someone point me to the BEST motor and battery setup i can get for 1/24 or 1/25 scale... but possibly cheap LOL :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 05:00 PM~7829364
> *HMMMM LISTEN HERE YA LIL DICK LICK.....
> 
> BEFORE YOU EVEN THINK OF CLOWNIN ON SOMEONES SHIT BUILD YOUR OWN FIRST..TILL THEN SHUT YA FUCKEN MOUTH...OR STICK THAT COCK BACK IN IT..
> ...


ok ya lil dick lick, YOU shut up and watch to learn. ya i broke my cam so what. yall ****** is talkin shit when yall can be buildin somethin. i have nothin against mcba its only mini. like i said before, minis a great builder, honest, its just his attitude thats a bitch.


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 5 2007, 06:24 PM~7840998
> *ok ya lil dick lick, YOU shut up and watch to learn. ya i broke my cam so what. yall ****** is  talkin shit when yall can be buildin somethin.  i have nothin against mcba its only mini. like i said before, minis a great builder, honest, its just his attitude thats a bitch.
> *


You black????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea read your PM


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 06:14 PM~7840746
> *i know this sounds retarded, but will someone point me to the BEST motor and battery setup i can get for 1/24 or 1/25 scale... but possibly cheap LOL :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 5 2007, 08:14 PM~7840746
> *i know this sounds retarded, but will someone point me to the BEST motor and battery setup i can get for 1/24 or 1/25 scale... but possibly cheap LOL :biggrin:
> *


them baby johnsons arnt to bad.. they got them thin ones that are open but cant remember the name of them.. and for my battery for this scale i just use the hoppin hydros battery or an r/c car battery


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 4 2007, 03:42 PM~7835857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What is in the bottom left corner of this pic? lmao


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i tout i saw a putty tat


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@May 7 2007, 12:27 AM~7848587
> *i tout i saw a putty tat
> *


I ACTUALLY GOT THAT TATTOO ON MY KNUCKLES
AND 87BURB I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS I JUST BEEN DRAWING THEM FOR A LONG TIME SUM BUM SHOWED ME A PAPER WITH LIKE 200-300 OF THEM DRAWN ON IT SO I CONTINUED IT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you like cats alot dont you? as well as pigeons


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 7 2007, 01:41 PM~7851328
> *I ACTUALLY GOT THAT TATTOO ON MY KNUCKLES
> AND 87BURB I DONT KNOW WHAT IT IS I JUST BEEN DRAWING THEM FOR A LONG TIME SUM BUM SHOWED ME A PAPER WITH LIKE 200-300 OF THEM DRAWN ON IT SO I CONTINUED IT
> *


I've seen it before...Is it drawn anywhere in public in chicago? I just moved from there in sept. I've lived there all my life.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@May 7 2007, 05:30 PM~7853264
> *I've seen it before...Is it drawn anywhere in public in chicago? I just moved from there in sept. I've lived there all my life.
> *


I GUESS THEY LOOK LIKE CATS YEAH I DRAW THEM IN CHI

FIXED MY BROKEN WHEEL BUT IMA BUILD A 59


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 5 2007, 06:24 PM~7840998
> *ok ya lil dick lick, YOU shut up and watch to learn. ya i broke my cam so what. yall ****** is  talkin shit when yall can be buildin somethin.  i have nothin against mcba its only mini. like i said before, minis a great builder, honest, its just his attitude thats a bitch.
> *


:twak: think before you open your mouth stupid......

not all of us in school and get to come home and play...

alot of us workin all the time to pay bills..

and for you to disrespect someone who has alot more years on you and twice the experience buildin you will ever have aint smart,and i was referring to mini...im just older and smarter than you so back off ya fucknut....


----------



## swangin_2007 (Apr 23, 2007)

that some cool footage i have a metal hopper but im not done with it so ill put i up on hear when im done my hardtop 64 impala clean on those 13 wires.      :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

like i said, hes a great builder that IS better than me, its his ATTITUDE.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 14 2007, 12:41 PM~7899584
> *like i said, hes a great builder that IS better than me, its his ATTITUDE.
> *


hmmm.... i dont believe that i have gotten an attitude with anyone on here, or talked shit.. well i take that back, i have talked shit, talked shit to punks liek you  and i do more playin and messin around on here than talkin, look at my posts, that tells alot of how muchi just fuck around.. :uh:


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@May 14 2007, 12:12 PM~7899782
> *hmmm.... i dont believe that i have gotten an attitude with anyone on here, or talked shit.. well i take that back, i have talked shit, talked shit to punks liek you  and i do more playin and messin around on here than talkin, look at my posts, that tells alot of how muchi just fuck around..  :uh:
> *


your slippin :twak: hes talking about mini.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@May 14 2007, 02:48 PM~7900404
> *your slippin :twak:  hes talking about mini.
> *


either way, same shit for mini, he plays around just as much as the rest of us do.. just certain people cant take shit like others, and usually its the younger kids that get all butt hurt


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

BUTT HURT so he got F in the a.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

you is clownin on me too? damn!
what did i do to make yall clown me so much i mean damn! why?


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 14 2007, 07:33 PM~7902947
> *you is clownin on me too? damn!
> what did i do to make yall clown me so much i mean damn! why?
> *


the only way to fix it now is tio never say anything and crank out some nice work.  seriously....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i been workin on doin that with my last two cars. my caddy w.i.p; and my 66 gto


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@May 14 2007, 06:04 PM~7903124
> *i been workin on doin that with my last two cars. my caddy w.i.p; and my 66 gto
> *


so quit talkin and get to workin.... :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

im waitin to go get some decal paper but i am savin my money for a diamondback bmx or an xbox 360 or a ps3 or another motorcycle. i dunno. i benn puttin my work aside for a while..... cuz things aint goin too well on my all out 64 cuz my front windshield broke


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_GnrK65wHUI


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

calling didi or ayone else with an answer!!!!!!!!!! i've just broken the ice to hoppers and got this one thats irritating me this might be a stupid problem but here goes: i got the hopper made but it stays up after i hit the switch but when i put wieght in the front it dont lift up and its like a brand new battery and yes its a 9v but it ain't killing the motor im not sure on the voltage for the motor but its a little bigger than a dancer motor and round.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 4 2007, 10:59 PM~8042161
> *calling didi or ayone else with an answer!!!!!!!!!! i've just broken the ice to hoppers and got this one thats irritating me this might be a stupid problem but here goes: i got the hopper made but it stays up after i hit the switch but when i put wieght in the front it dont lift up and its like a brand new battery and yes its a 9v but it ain't killing the motor im not sure on the voltage for the motor but its a little bigger than a dancer motor and round.
> *


if ur talkin the little tiny 9v's it wont hop the front with weight, ull need a bigger battery, like a 7.2 rc batt (what i use) and ur string or w/e ur using is probably not sliding smoothly, put some eyelets into your holes that your string goes through and itll clean it up and make it move alot nicer... itll prolly work fine after you do that, or ur front u bar isnt straight with the rest of it.. post some pics


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 4 2007, 11:39 PM~8043648
> *if ur talkin the little tiny 9v's it wont hop the front with weight, ull need a bigger battery, like a 7.2 rc batt  (what i use) and ur string or w/e ur using is probably not sliding smoothly, put some eyelets into your holes that your string goes through and itll clean it up and make it move alot nicer... itll prolly work fine after you do that, or ur front u bar isnt straight with the rest of it.. post some pics
> *


I USED EYELETS B4 BUT THE STRING WOULD JUST CUT IN EVENTUALLY


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 01:39 AM~8043648
> *if ur talkin the little tiny 9v's it wont hop the front with weight, ull need a bigger battery, like a 7.2 rc batt  (what i use) and ur string or w/e ur using is probably not sliding smoothly, put some eyelets into your holes that your string goes through and itll clean it up and make it move alot nicer... itll prolly work fine after you do that, or ur front u bar isnt straight with the rest of it.. post some pics
> *


it moves smooth when i dont put power to the motor its just when i hit the switch is when it acts stupid and i got eyelets. i'm not trying to question your suggestion i just trying to educate myself so the rc battery has less voltage right so whats the thing with the 9v not working is it current or something.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 5 2007, 12:26 PM~8045084
> *it moves smooth when i dont put power to the motor its just when i hit the switch is when it acts stupid and i got eyelets. i'm not trying to question your suggestion i just trying to educate myself so the rc battery has less voltage right so whats the thing with the 9v not working is it current or something.
> *


 i think the 7.2 volt rc batt has more amps than a 9v does.. it actually will give more power, and the eyelets ive never had a problem with and all mine move really smoothly, might be cuz ive built 1000 hoppers or so, lol


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

didimakeyascream almost got the money for the montcarlo hopper


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 12:11 PM~8045382
> *i think the 7.2 volt rc batt has more amps than a 9v does.. it actually will give more power, and the eyelets ive never had a problem with and all mine move really smoothly, might be cuz ive built 1000 hoppers or so, lol
> *


I got ya on the battery so i will get it and be on a roll.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 5 2007, 01:48 PM~8045607
> *I got ya on the battery so i will get it and be on a roll.
> *


i usually stick with the hoppin hydros battery which is for models, just cuz it always seems to be charged, lol


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 03:17 PM~8046467
> *i usually stick with the hoppin hydros battery which is for models, just cuz it always seems to be charged, lol
> *


did you get it from their site or is their a better deal elsewheres.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Jun 5 2007, 05:56 PM~8047300
> *did you get it from their site or is their a better deal elsewheres.
> *


i took it in on a trade awhile back


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 5 2007, 05:03 PM~8047343
> *i took it in on a trade awhile back
> *


wanna trade i got 2 bottle caps and some lint. :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I GUES I USED SUM CHEAP EYELETS OR A I HOP MY MODEL 2000 TIMES A DAY :tongue: 
I JUST USED A A THICK AXLE BUT IMA TRY TO SEE IF I FIND EYELETS LIKE AT A HARDWARE STORE INSTEAD OF A CRAFT STORE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 6 2007, 12:02 PM~8052268
> *I GUES I USED SUM  CHEAP EYELETS OR A I HOP MY MODEL 2000 TIMES A DAY :tongue:
> I JUST USED A A THICK AXLE BUT IMA TRY TO SEE IF I FIND EYELETS LIKE AT A HARDWARE STORE INSTEAD OF A CRAFT STORE
> *


i get mine from the craft store in the scrap book section, they work just fine for me, i got the silver ones, i havent tried the colored ones yet tho


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jun 6 2007, 03:13 PM~8054710
> *i get mine from the craft store in the scrap book section, they work just fine for me, i got the silver ones, i havent tried the colored ones yet tho
> *


ILL TRY THOSE OUT


----------

